# BIG hogfish spotted off of Pensacola



## WhackUmStackUm

Yum!

Photo by Mel Parsons


----------



## jaster

Heard they are good eatin!!!!


----------



## Bravo87

Get it!


----------



## flappininthebreeze

Dinner?


----------



## panhandleslim

About 400 miles off?


----------



## TONER

nevermind the hog fish. what about that rarely ever seen red snapper in the background !


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

How deep were ya Whack?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Breeze Fabricators said:


> How deep were ya Whack?


We spotted this guy at Green's Hole. I think the depth is around 105'.

Whackum


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

TONER said:


> nevermind the hog fish. what about that rarely ever seen red snapper in the background !


You mean this guy?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

flappininthebreeze said:


> Dinner?


Nope. We were focused on hunting lionfish, so we let it be.


----------



## panhandleslim

Takes a pretty good push of warm water to bring a Hogfish this far up but I've seen days like that. 

We were fishing the Avocet about four years ago, on opening day of Snapper and caught a bunch of Rainbow Runners and a big Pink Angel fish that I've never seen up here before. Just a freak push of water.


----------



## feelin' wright

How was the lion fish population on greens hole. Always wondered how many would down there in the coral


----------



## jspooney

You're a better man than me. I would have forgotten the lionfish and headed straight for the black snapper and hog fish. See any bugs? Last time we dove greens it was loaded with lion fish.


----------



## fishsticker

I wish we could trade hogfish for lion fish 1:1, we'd all be in heaven with that tasty fish.


----------



## Chris V

A hog that size would have had to die. It wouldn't have been anything personal, just an unfortunate circumstance that he and I shared the water that day


----------



## panhandleslim

Maybe the Hogfish are coming up to eat the Lionfish?


----------



## captken

*Spanish Hogfish too?*

Isn't that a Spanish Hogfish in the first photo too?


----------



## Chris V

captken said:


> Isn't that a Spanish Hogfish in the first photo too?


That is a Spotfin Hogfish Capt Ken. The Spanish Hog is mango yellow in color with a purple dorsal saddle from the head to the second dorsal that comes down about mid body


----------



## captken

*Thanks Chris*

It has been a long time since I saw either of them. On the other hand, Hogfish are mighty common here. Easy to catch on small crabs or shrimp. I'll try to find a photo of a 33 pounder one of my clients caught in 22 feet a bunch of years ago.


----------



## tmcustoms

Beautiful fish alot more colorful than anything I catch out here in Ca


----------



## Sea-r-cy

captken said:


> It has been a long time since I saw either of them. On the other hand, Hogfish are mighty common here. Easy to catch on small crabs or shrimp. I'll try to find a photo of a 33 pounder one of my clients caught in 22 feet a bunch of years ago.


If your customer did catch a 33# hogfish, it would have been a state record by a bunch. :yes: According to the FWC website: State Record: 19 lb 8 oz, caught in Daytona Beach


----------

